# Want to Draw OCs? Look Here! [Paying]



## inthenameofSweden (May 23, 2015)

I have a myriad of OCs that are just begging to be drawn in different styles, but I never know how to approach art shops. That or they're full ;u;

Soooo I thought I'd make a thread.



Spoiler: Here are OCs I would like drawn. CAUTION: There's a fair few under here






Spoiler: Sweden









Sweden is very nervous and sweet, they're tall, chubby, and a half-elf.





Spoiler: Norway








Norway is a friendly darling, he likes rocks and talking. He's short and human.





Spoiler: Takeshi








Takeshi is a young lad with robot arms, he's socially anxious and very short.





Spoiler: Karl








Karl is a human wizard, he likes mushrooms and other plants.





Spoiler: Steven








Steven, in a word, is evil. He's very tall and very nasty and very fancy.





Spoiler: Jane








Jane is your regular Indian-American girl, she's very lovely and sweet.





Spoiler: R.A.








R.A. is an uptight prick. He's very rude to people, though he hates violence. Surprisingly, he and Steven do not get along.





Spoiler: Ren








Ren is a Chinese demigod who greatly enjoys laughing at others. Very playful.





Spoiler: Mathias








A serious short-eared elf who loves reading. Also a fairly good archer





Spoiler: V








V is a demon, he lives in a place called the twilight. Also he's a botanist.





Spoiler: Sylvia








A half-pixie, Sylvia is an apprentice mage. She's tall and skinny as all hell





Spoiler: Zac








Zac is a wanderer, he plays the fiddle and wanders from town to town.





Spoiler: Gerhold








Gerhold is your average stout dwarf. He comes from a family of German-Native South American brewers. He plays the panflute.





Spoiler: Ellen








She's a lovely elf who runs a welcome centre. She loves flowers and checklists. Also she's one of the few people R.A. actually likes.





Spoiler: Seraphinite








She's my precious gemsona. She wears glasses and oh here is a picture of her front 



Spoiler

















Hopefully there's someone there for everyone ;u;

Freebies are appreciated, but otherwise give me a price before you start drawing.

<3

*EDIT:* Will also do art trades for OC art. I'll draw mayors, furries, OCs, anything. Though I can't guarentee the quality of robots and animals ;u;

*EDIT:* [link] Here's a bit of info on some of the OCs listed here. Some of them are not on the list, and some on the list are not here. You can try and draw the people that are just on the list, though I don't have visuals for them.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 24, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 24, 2015)

guys pls


----------



## MayorBambie (May 24, 2015)

I can draw sylvia for you ^^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 24, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I can draw sylvia for you ^^



oh gosh really? Yay! What would you like as payment?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 24, 2015)

weh


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

If you're offering btb I could offer my styles?
I just don't know if you're into chibi styles xD are you?

just gonna drop these here hehe 



Spoiler:  Chibi style 3



Peoynes OC View attachment 93735





Spoiler:  Chibi style 2



Chibi Style #2: 
View attachment 93158


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> If you're offering btb I could offer my styles?
> I just don't know if you're into chibi styles xD are you?
> 
> just gonna drop these here hehe
> ...



ooo ye I'm into chibi styles!

How much would you want for a style 2 chibi? .o.


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> ooo ye I'm into chibi styles!
> 
> How much would you want for a style 2 chibi? .o.


 
oh btw just making sure, there's another attachment in the second spoiler (idk why it does that! Hehe)

um could you perhaps offer? I suck at prices lmao


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> oh btw just making sure, there's another attachment in the second spoiler (idk why it does that! Hehe)
> 
> um could you perhaps offer? I suck at prices lmao



agh I'm bad at prices too
um, 450 maybe? I can go higher if you like though ;u;


----------



## Aeryka (May 25, 2015)

For some reason I really want to draw Karl, but I have doubts about drawing beards and prob can't do the outfit justice.
But when I get back home tonight I might just draw Takeshi ;u; don't have to pay tho!


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

Okay! 550-600 is more of my range. Would you still be interested?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> For some reason I really want to draw Karl, but I have doubts about drawing beards and prob can't do the outfit justice.
> But when I get back home tonight I might just draw Takeshi ;u; don't have to pay tho!



Draw anyone you want, friend! ;u; and thank you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> Okay! 550-600 is more of my range. Would you still be interested?



hecks yeah, your art is cuuuute!
Who would you like to draw?


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Draw anyone you want, friend! ;u; and thank you <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I think I'll do Sylvia. I'm a sucker for colorful eyes hehe 
Do you have a pose in mind? Also do you have a deadline?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I think I'll do Sylvia. I'm a sucker for colorful eyes hehe
> Do you have a pose in mind? Also do you have a deadline?



nope no deadline! (Unless you need one to work by ;u; )

and hmmmm, could I have a pose like the one with the purple swirl? [link]


----------



## KainAronoele (May 25, 2015)

Agh, I was gonna offer a colored sketch of Sylvia, but seems you already got an offer for her xD


Spoiler: Examples


















If interested do you mind if I draw her? Or maybe I can try Ellen.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Agh, I was gonna offer a colored sketch of Sylvia, but seems you already got an offer for her xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Examples
> ...



I don't mind more than one picture of an oc ;u;

how much do you charge, friend?


----------



## KainAronoele (May 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I don't mind more than once picture of an oc ;u;
> 
> how much do you charge, friend?



Mkay, cool!

I'm not sure, I was thinking of opening up an option for them for 300 tbt in a shop I have open, not sure if that's too much/little though xD idk the demand for sketches like this tbh > .<


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Mkay, cool!
> 
> I'm not sure, I was thinking of opening up an option for them for 300 tbt in a shop I have open, not sure if that's too much/little though xD idk the demand for sketches like this tbh > .<



I'm super super bad at pricing so I wouldn't know either ;u;


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> nope no deadline! (Unless you need one to work by ;u; )
> 
> and hmmmm, could I have a pose like the one with the purple swirl? [link]



Well it'd be great if I could have a week because exams are coming up for me. is that okay?

ooh okay! interesting!!


----------



## MayorBambie (May 25, 2015)

I'm really sorry, but I can't do any art for a while, as my tablet died on me ;w; I'm really sorry


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Well it'd be great if I could have a week because exams are coming up for me. is that okay?
> 
> ooh okay! interesting!!



Okay! You have until exams to draw it then!



MayorBambie said:


> I'm really sorry, but I can't do any art for a while, as my tablet died on me ;w; I'm really sorry



That's alright friend ;u;


----------



## ssvv227 (May 25, 2015)

do you accept pixels? (it'll be free) am thinking of trying something out


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 25, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> do you accept pixels? (it'll be free) am thinking of trying something out



ye pixels are fine!

You're welcome to experiment with stuff on my characters too! ;u;


----------



## ssvv227 (May 25, 2015)

there ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (May 25, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> I'm super super bad at pricing so I wouldn't know either ;u;


If you're ok with 300 thats fine with me :3



ssvv227 said:


> there ^^



Dude, that's so cool!!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 25, 2015)

I have a shop if you wanna take a look around http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?151486-Cadbberry-s-Free-Enough-Art-Shop prices listed on there too


----------



## Aeryka (May 25, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> there ^^



omg those are amazing!

but I just got back home so I'm gonna see if I can start out a good sketch for one of your characters ^_^


----------



## Aeryka (May 26, 2015)

Alright, here is Takeshi ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 26, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> there ^^



oh dear god that is precious.

I love it!



Aeryka said:


> Alright, here is Takeshi ;u;



Takeshi my lil babyyyyyyy he's so cute! You did a great job!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 26, 2015)

bump-a-boop


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 26, 2015)

oh wow I had no idea you had a whole thread for these babes omg. B)) I started messing around with a new chibi style, is it all right if I whip up a few (free since ur cool and rad) sketches of some of them in my new style tonight when I get home?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 26, 2015)

Genocider_Obama said:


> oh wow I had no idea you had a whole thread for these babes omg. B)) I started messing around with a new chibi style, is it all right if I whip up a few (free since ur cool and rad) sketches of some of them in my new style tonight when I get home?



oh my god golly okay

ye feel free to experiment on them with new stuffs, I don't mind


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 26, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh my god golly okay
> 
> ye feel free to experiment on them with new stuffs, I don't mind



hottt <33 omg time to le


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 26, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> If you're ok with 300 thats fine with me :3



///whoops totally didn't miss this before

300 is cool with me!


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 26, 2015)

here's a sketch of takeshi so far!!! what a babe omg



Spoiler


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 26, 2015)

Genocider_Obama said:


> here's a sketch of takeshi so far!!! what a babe omg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



eeeeeeEEEEEEE HE LOOKS SO CUTE OMG
my lil darling ;u;


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 26, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> eeeeeeEEEEEEE HE LOOKS SO CUTE OMG
> my lil darling ;u;



heeee <333

here u go!! i colored him bc he's good stuff.



Spoiler


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 26, 2015)

Genocider_Obama said:


> heeee <333
> 
> here u go!! i colored him bc he's good stuff.
> 
> ...



omg I love

YOU DID SUCH A GOOD JOB EEEEE


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 26, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> omg I love
> 
> YOU DID SUCH A GOOD JOB EEEEE



<333 thank you!! i'm so happy you like him!! god your ocs are so much fun to draw. these will fuel me until the end of days.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 26, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> <333 thank you!! i'm so happy you like him!! god your ocs are so much fun to draw. these will fuel me until the end of days.



oh my gosh really?? .o.

I've never had someone say that before oh gosh thank youuuu <33


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 26, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh my gosh really?? .o.
> 
> I've never had someone say that before oh gosh thank youuuu <33



yess omg their designs are great imo <33 especially Sweden, Takeshi, and Ellen. Those three are my faves tbh.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 26, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> yess omg their designs are great imo <33 especially Sweden, Takeshi, and Ellen. Those three are my faves tbh.



eeeeeee Sweden's my babby so I love love love any compliments I get on them ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 27, 2015)

i forgot their belt and they dont have ears yet but!!!



Spoiler


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> i forgot their belt and they dont have ears yet but!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



BABY
THEY'RE SO CUTE I LOVE


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 27, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Money Hunter (May 27, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> Spoiler



OMG THAT IS ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 27, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> OMG THAT IS ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



heee thank you!!


----------



## CastorWilde (May 27, 2015)

Do ya still have stuff you'd want drawn? Cause I'd be super interested 
I'm new here, but I decided to make the account just for the hell of it, maybe updating AC art I feel like doin' later XD
(But I love the collabs here and you're all so sweet to one another it's so friggin adorable stahp <3)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> Spoiler



oh my god you gave my baby static
holy **** do you know that they actually will static if kept from doing certain things for a while
this is perf omg <3



CastorWilde said:


> Do ya still have stuff you'd want drawn? Cause I'd be super interested
> I'm new here, but I decided to make the account just for the hell of it, maybe updating AC art I feel like doin' later XD
> (But I love the collabs here and you're all so sweet to one another it's so friggin adorable stahp <3)



of course I have stuff I want drawn, friend ;u;
who would you want to draw and how much would I pay you?
(also welcome to the site!)


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 27, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh my god you gave my baby static
> holy **** do you know that they actually will static if kept from doing certain things for a while
> this is perf omg <3



omg that's so cool tbh <33 heee sweden is my unproblematic fave tbh
im probably gonna draw ellen next also!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> omg that's so cool tbh <33 heee sweden is my unproblematic fave tbh
> im probably gonna draw ellen next also!!



Sweden is so lovely ;u;

and okie! Ellen's a sweet lil darling


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

Here you go ^^


Spoiler


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Here you go ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oh my gosh she's so pretty!
How much was I paying you again? 300? (curse my bad memory)


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> oh my gosh she's so pretty!
> How much was I paying you again? 300? (curse my bad memory)



:D
I love pointy-eared characters ^^ lol
And yes :3 (it's ok, I do sometimes too lol)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> :D
> I love pointy-eared characters ^^ lol
> And yes :3 (it's ok, I do sometimes too lol)



yeah I have a thing with really liking pointy ears too ;u;
and okay! Sending the btb now!


----------



## KainAronoele (May 27, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> yeah I have a thing with really liking pointy ears too ;u;
> and okay! Sending the btb now!



Hylians ftw <3 lol
Ty, I received them! :3 good luck getting more art, you have lots of very interesting OCs!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Hylians ftw <3 lol
> Ty, I received them! :3 good luck getting more art, you have lots of very interesting OCs!



thank you ;u;


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 27, 2015)

I can draw them
What do you have to offer as a form of payment though?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I can draw them
> What do you have to offer as a form of payment though?



I have btb to offer ;u;


----------



## CastorWilde (May 27, 2015)

I'd be fine with drawing any of your characters, it's you're choice! (They're all so cute pls don't make me choose XD )
The only thing is that I'd probably be giving a black and white sketch cause my coloring is painful ; U ;
And I won't make ya pay for it, I just love drawin' for the heck of it ^ w ^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

CastorWilde said:


> I'd be fine with drawing any of your characters, it's you're choice! (They're all so cute pls don't make me choose XD )
> The only thing is that I'd probably be giving a black and white sketch cause my coloring is painful ; U ;
> And I won't make ya pay for it, I just love drawin' for the heck of it ^ w ^



okay then! Can you draw R.A.? .o.
and a black and white sketch is fine ;u;
and thank you! We're birds of a feather that way then, I love giving people freebies ;u;


----------



## CastorWilde (May 27, 2015)

Great! I'll be doin' him in chibi form then, I'll be back soon!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 27, 2015)

CastorWilde said:


> Great! I'll be doin' him in chibi form then, I'll be back soon!



okay! Best of luck to you friend!


----------



## CastorWilde (May 28, 2015)

Alright, here's the drawing of R.A.! 
M̶a̶n̶ ̶I̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶d̶r̶a̶w̶n̶ ̶a̶ ̶t̶s̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶a̶ ̶w̶h̶i̶l̶e̶!̶
But it was real fun drawin' him, g'luck with your other OCs bud! 

Finished: http://imgur.com/q8vu8WX


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 28, 2015)

CastorWilde said:


> Alright, here's the drawing of R.A.!
> M̶a̶n̶ ̶I̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶d̶r̶a̶w̶n̶ ̶a̶ ̶t̶s̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶a̶ ̶w̶h̶i̶l̶e̶!̶
> But it was real fun drawin' him, g'luck with your other OCs bud!
> 
> Finished: http://imgur.com/q8vu8WX



holy **** I love him
you did a great job omg he's beautiful ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 28, 2015)

boop ;u;


----------



## Prabha (May 28, 2015)

ah question, I started sketching Sylvia, and I see that she's a mage. I was wondering if with one of her hands, she could have a ball of magic floating above it like she's controlling it? Just asking since it wasn't in your ref, but I think it'd be cool c: otherwise I'll just go with a normal pose


----------



## Money Hunter (May 28, 2015)

im going to draw jane ovo (don't worry its free xD)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 28, 2015)

Prabha said:


> ah question, I started sketching Sylvia, and I see that she's a mage. I was wondering if with one of her hands, she could have a ball of magic floating above it like she's controlling it? Just asking since it wasn't in your ref, but I think it'd be cool c: otherwise I'll just go with a normal pose



yes that's perfect! she's actually missing her right hand, the drawing doesn't show that ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Money Hunter said:


> im going to draw jane ovo (don't worry its free xD)



oh gosh you are too kind


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 28, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 28, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> Spoiler



she's precious omg .o.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 28, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> Spoiler



inthenameofsweden is one lucky guy


----------



## Prabha (May 28, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> yes that's perfect! she's actually missing her right hand, the drawing doesn't show that ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh? Really? Would you like that hand to behind her back then?


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 28, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> she's precious omg .o.



<3



Spoiler











I even left her apron transparent so you can stick her in front of anything and change the color how rad is that.



Money Hunter said:


> inthenameofsweden is one lucky guy



aah tbh these ocs are begging to be drawn i'm doing god's work


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 28, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Oh? Really? Would you like that hand to behind her back then?



You can put it anywhere! She's not ashamed of her missing hand or anything ;u;



Bri Hassleberry said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



god bless u Bri

(seriously is there anything I can do in return?)


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 28, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> You can put it anywhere! She's not ashamed of her missing hand or anything ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean I could always use more tbt if you have any to spare but we're all good! <3 the smol tyranno you made for me was perfect and it's so cute i love <33


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 28, 2015)

beep boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 29, 2015)

bump ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 29, 2015)

boop


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 29, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 29, 2015)

Bri Hassleberry said:


> Spoiler



haaaaAAAAAAA


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 30, 2015)

bloop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (May 30, 2015)

argle


----------



## Prabha (May 31, 2015)

okie doke! Finished your cheeb~~



Spoiler:  cheeb



taking this out since you haven't been responding to me. Won't put back until you send payment, sorry.



You can pm me your email if you want bigger size and better quality c: otherwise there U go!
btw idk why but her dress reminded me of link from loz

edit: and that handless arm makes me crie


----------



## Money Hunter (May 31, 2015)

freeb, but tips and pricing help are appreciated ^-^



Spoiler: its huge


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 2, 2015)

My tablet's working again if you still want my art ^^


----------



## crowbats (Jun 2, 2015)

Not sure if you don't mind RL commissions but I have stuff here if you want to take a look C:


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 2, 2015)

Prabha said:


> okie doke! Finished your cheeb~~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo yay! I can't wait to see it after I pay ;u;



Money Hunter said:


> freeb, but tips and pricing help are appreciated ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: its huge



She's super cute! I'm horrible at pricing but I'd pay 200 btb for that!



MayorBambie said:


> My tablet's working again if you still want my art ^^



Ye sure! How much is it? .o.



crowbats said:


> Not sure if you don't mind RL commissions but I have stuff here if you want to take a look C:



I wish I could buy rlc ;n; your art is fab


----------



## Prabha (Jun 2, 2015)

Here you go! 



Spoiler:  cheeb











hope hope hope you like it! x.x


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 2, 2015)

My art's usually 80-130 tbt (it varies depending on how good the image turns out)


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 2, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> My art's usually 80-130 tbt (it varies depending on how good the image turns out)



okie! Who would you want to draw again? I forget if you said someone specific... ;n;


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 2, 2015)

I was going to draw Sylvia ^^


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 3, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> I was going to draw Sylvia ^^



okay!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 3, 2015)

bloop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 4, 2015)

blargh


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi; I just waned to let you know i will be attempting to draw Sweden- Its my first time drawing a male chibi and in a new style as well so i hope you like it when i finish n~n 
As for price I'm still working with but I would to say 450tbt since it is my first time drawing male and larger body .-.I hope you don't mind this price


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 5, 2015)

CupcakeFrappe said:


> Hi; I just waned to let you know i will be attempting to draw Sweden- Its my first time drawing a male chibi and in a new style as well so i hope you like it when i finish n~n
> As for price I'm still working with but I would to say 450tbt since it is my first time drawing male and larger body .-.I hope you don't mind this price



okay! I'm sure it will turn out great friend!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 5, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 8, 2015)

bebop


----------



## MayorBambie (Jun 8, 2015)

sorry it took so long, but it's finally here!  


Spoiler: hope you like it <3





100 tbt?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 8, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> sorry it took so long, but it's finally here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hope you like it <3
> ...



aw gosh she's adorable! Sending the btb now!


----------



## MayorDarryn (Jun 8, 2015)

I've been drawing _alot_ of chibis lately.
Have a small, poofy Sweden.



Spoiler: boop








Psst . It's transparent. 
hope you like it..


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 8, 2015)

MayorDarryn said:


> I've been drawing _alot_ of chibis lately.
> Have a small, poofy Sweden.
> 
> 
> ...



ohhhhhh my gosh
oh no
oh no it's too cute
holy **** would you like anything as payment?


----------



## MayorDarryn (Jun 8, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> ohhhhhh my gosh
> oh no
> oh no it's too cute
> holy **** would you like anything as payment?



Huehuehue Nawh, I don't need payment.
Just glad you like it ♥


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 8, 2015)

MayorDarryn said:


> Huehuehue Nawh, I don't need payment.
> Just glad you like it ♥



oh gosh thank you so much friend!! <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 9, 2015)

boop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 11, 2015)

bebop


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 11, 2015)

Do you accept drawings made with bases? Here's an example:





Base by skittlestar34 on DA

I can't draw anything in my own style since my art teacher told me to lay off stylized until I get a better understanding of anatomy, but she said practicing clothes/coloring/hair with bases was fine, so let me know if you're interested and we can work out a price.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 11, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Do you accept drawings made with bases? Here's an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure! It depends on how much it would be though ;u;


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 11, 2015)

Would 100 BTB work for you?


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 11, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Would 100 BTB work for you?



yep! Who do you want to draw? .o.


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 11, 2015)

Any female OC, you pick :3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 12, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Any female OC, you pick :3



Ellen then! .u.


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 12, 2015)

inthenameofSweden said:


> Ellen then! .u.



Okay, starting on it! :D


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 12, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Okay, starting on it! :D



yay!!


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 14, 2015)

beep


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 14, 2015)

boop


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 14, 2015)

So I'm on vacation in India for a bit, and I may not be able to get to a computer for a day or two. I hope you understand ;-;


----------



## inkling (Jun 14, 2015)

You have so many! I will try drawing a couple and post tomorrow


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 15, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> So I'm on vacation in India for a bit, and I may not be able to get to a computer for a day or two. I hope you understand ;-;



That's more than okay! Have fun on your vacation!!



inkling said:


> You have so many! I will try drawing a couple and post tomorrow



oh gosh thank you ;u;


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

So much amazing art omg


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 15, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> So much amazing art omg



aaaa I know people are so kind <3


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 15, 2015)

I added some more info to the first post ;u;


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 16, 2015)

bebop


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 16, 2015)

bump before bed


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 17, 2015)

Finished!




Base by Shotze on DA. Used with permission.

Click on the image to see full size  Let me know if you need any changes.
Oh, and I'm willing to make up to 3 ref sheets/relationship charts in exchange for art of any one of my OC's. Let me know if your interested, I have examples in the link in my sig. Don't feel obliged to accept, though. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just realized I have to clean up the shading, give me a bit to fix that.

EDIT: Fixed! The full size version is clean, but the small one isn't.


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d'aww she's adorable!! Thank you so much omg <3
(also am I paying you? I've forgotten ;o; )


----------



## inthenameofSweden (Jun 18, 2015)

beep


----------

